# Electrek - Oct 7: China, Maxwell, Horns, Vandalism



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - this morning:

Tesla Model 3 (made-in-China?) spotted on new Gigafactory 3 test track - Electrek

Tesla is integrating Maxwell's ultracapacitor business, but will it end up in its cars? - Electrek

Tesla is making customizable horn and other sounds, including farts and goats - Electrek

Tesla dashcam captures motorcyclist intentionally snapping off mirror, police find him - Electrek


----------

